# 93 chevy 1500 problems



## Coreystultz (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh an the service engine light comes on every once in awhile also.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Coreystultz said:


> Oh an the service engine light comes on every once in awhile also.


See if you can pull a code. I think on a 93 you ground the test terminal on the ADLI block to get the code to flash. CHECK IF THIS IS THE CORRECT PROCEDURE BEFORE YOU TRY IT!

I would bet it's an O2 or EGR code. You might just have vacuum leak, so check your vacuum lines.


----------



## Coreystultz (Oct 6, 2010)

alright i'll give that a try an let ya know if it thats the problem.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Coreystultz said:


> alright i'll give that a try an let ya know if it thats the problem.


I guess I should have added: just because it is an O2 or EGR code doesn't mean that those sensors are bad. Throwing a code on those (in particular) can mean a bad injector, fuel pressure regulator, or a bad TBI throttle body to intake manifold gasket. If this truck has a 220 TBI it could be a gasket. They had a tendency to develop leaks over time.


----------



## Coreystultz (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah it does have a 220 tbi. I did jus notice that when i hit the gas it doesnt evenly mist out of the injectors its more like spirts and gas builds up in both barrels of the throttle body. Could it be bad injectors or o-rings?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Coreystultz said:


> Yeah it does have a 220 tbi. I did jus notice that when i hit the gas it doesnt evenly mist out of the injectors its more like spirts and gas builds up in both barrels of the throttle body. Could it be bad injectors or o-rings?


You have a bad injector. Fortunately, they are pretty easy to replace on the 220. Just be careful not to drop anything into the throttle body or you can end up having to take the intake manifold off to get it out.


----------

